# Green cheeked Conure babies



## Bryony2205 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi all, 

haven't been on here for a while but thought I would add some pics of our latest additions...

(we bought Connie a little buddy a few months back, turned out to be a boy so was renamed Fred. We thought we were sensible, no nest box etc but I guess the heart wants what the heart wants! :whistling2: We had to rather quickly knock up a nestbox when we noticed her bulging belly, and 6 eggs later... ) 





:flrt:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Oh bless they are lovely!


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Aww they're soo cute


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

beautiful. i think conures might be known for this sort of think. a friend of mine did the same, no next box etc & they nested in her jumpers on the shelf of her wardrobe. produced & raised 1 girl & they lived together as a trio quite happily for years.


----------

